# Where to start?



## Noobutrying (May 31, 2006)

I consider myself a "Jack of all trades" when it comes to the martial arts, but I have yet to dive into the world of Bruce Lee. Ive been curious about Bruce and his endless strength. I train every other day with weights, and on the off days I train myself in ninjitsu, showlin, and jujitsu. I thought that this would be the best place to get advice on this considering Bruces physic
Well I'll just get to the point. I want to be faster, stronger, and more nimble than I have ever thought I could be. What training methods would you recommend for someone trying to accomplish all of these?


----------



## Flatlander (May 31, 2006)

> I want to be faster, stronger, and more nimble than I have ever thought I could be. What training methods would you recommend for someone trying to accomplish all of these?


That question is probably better answered here:  	 		  			*Health Tips for the Martial Artist*

The reason I say that is that this seems more like a physical fitness question that a JKD question.  Personally, I figure you're probably already on track to be in pretty good shape considering your declared training regimen.  You'll progress with time.  Just keep pushing yourself to new personal bests.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 1, 2006)

First do not think of trying to be LIke Bruce train to become your self. what you need how to get it. Yes there is books out now that shows Bruces exersise program. Will it help you yes. but you are you. Find a solid workout program. And train. Or find a school or gym that brings you up in your performance.


----------

